# S14 SLEEPER?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think i might have to change my screen name after i purchase this car? what do you guys think of it, not much now, but i can fix that!!!

My New Car


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> i think i might have to change my screen name after i purchase this car? what do you guys think of it, not much now, but i can fix that!!!
> 
> My New Car


 Looks clean to meeh. its one of the lucky ones that dont hav the headlights all ate up looking  is that pearl white paint job? welll , its nice and im liking it alredy haha


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

any more opinions, i need some more opinions before i purchase the car!!!


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I wouldn't base my vehicle choice off of another's opinion, but what I can see looks in good shape. it is a base model, so 4 lug...instead of 5 lug. So wheel choice will be a little more difficult, but that can be fixed later. Most '95 are OBD1 so that's good. Makes it easier to turbo the KA24DE. 

So if it's what you think you want, go for it. I have both an S13('89 240SX) and B13 SE-R...I'm glad I don't have to make a descision between the two, cuz I'm not sure I could.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> it is a base model, so 4 lug...instead of 5 lug.


so i would need to get the SE to get 5 lug, i definately do not want a 4 lug car!!!


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

get it and swap in the SR20DET


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i hate you because i want that car. i hate you...

other than that, congrats on the car, and go for the kouki conversion, and of course the sr20DET swap :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i cant afford any conversions right now, i might go with a nice looking body kit, like this one , and the sr20 is a no go since i dont have the money for any of the parts.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

junkyard baby


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you already have my opinion on an s14, just make the right decision


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

then make it a damn good drift car.

you dont need much for that kind of conversion, you dont even NEED an SR20


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........kinda pricey for the mileage on it, eh? And i hate it when pics are taken like that, and its all shadows, n ya can't really see the car. Have ya seeen it in person I hope?

If ya wanna pay shipping, there's a 240 se near me, for 1200, awsome condition, 133k miles.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea the price seems kinda high for that mileage. i sold my 92 240 for like 2300 and it didnt even have 60k miles. other than that i like the car.


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

buy the 5 lug hubs and there you go. 

just cause you have a 240 doesnt mean you CAN drift. you dont have to. Ive seen so many 240's being parted out cause the people who buy them attempt to slide without an LSD and/or experience and run into a tree/curb/wall/etc. Good for us, more parts. :thumbup: I want power more than anything overall, but I want to make a well balanced car. just my $0.02.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

reaxion said:


> buy the 5 lug hubs and there you go.


it just aint the same ... kinda like the _spinner hub caps_!! LOL!!


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> it just aint the same ... kinda like the _spinner hub caps_!! LOL!!


lol...

how isnt it the same? in the terms of "thats the way it came from the factory?" then yeah, I feel you.


----------

